# Bringing pet to Turkey



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Have a cat. Will bring him with us when we move. Anything we should know before we travel? Any restrictions in Turkey?


----------



## adig (May 22, 2014)

I just done it with cat and dog. Total nightmare. The cruncher is every single time I have flown with them (about 4 times now). The customs in arlanda, Copenhagen, and Izmir have had little or no interest in your pets and after all the heartache fixing it you feel obliged to force feed them with your passports, documents etc etc etc. it's kind of like buying a train ticket that never gets inspected. 
That being said if you are not prepared yours is the one that gets checked!! So here is what I did 2 weeks ago. 
Earliest possible you need 1 year rabies vaccine (especially if you want to return!) this is 1 injection 28 days another injection 28 days blood test then a week for result then the result needs filling in the Turkish animal import form by a proper medical vet which can take a week to find. All this needs to be done 3 months before you fly. 
After some misinformation by Swedish authorities I didn't have time for this. There is an option. The 3 year rabies vaccine. I asked my wife was it accepted she says yes but in turkey the hot weather renders the 3 year vaccine effective for a year. I wasn't sure as I could find zero info anywhere on the 3 year vaccine (thought she was just trying to get me on the plane.)
But I had no time for 1 year so 3 year it was!! Vet said no blood test for 3 year just injection and wait 3 weeks. 
This was a real nail biter. 
I left from Copenhagen through a totally disorganized check in. The whole que was staring at me as I swallowed up 1 man for the entire 2 hour check in. He was quite thorough about the animals he sent me to a security officer who wanted to see our 3 legged dog walk around and very quickly checked both cages were big enough. Didn't ask for the blood test form. 
On arrival in Izmir I was chewing my nails again, had to wait a long time extra, for the animals to appear and by this time my son and mother in law had invited themselves through security the wrong way to see me and wait, so the customs lady just happily waved us all through. 
I was crapping bricks for most of the trip and it's preparation. I fully advise you to arrange it all 5 months early and have the 1 year vaccine to be sure. 
Just 1 more interesting point Sweden who were selling and giving the 3 year vaccine, do not accept the 3 year vaccine so I had no way to get back..... Lucky I was emigrating and hence on an expat website. 
Peace out, be relaxed for your animals and good luck


----------



## ptra (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello! Im planning on bringing my dog with me in November, what vaccinations more than rabies did you do? and what papers did you bring more than health certificat? heard about some document called (SPS)


----------

